# How To Repair Dock Application (What Files Are Not Replaced Via Fxz)



## azwildfire (Sep 2, 2011)

Team,

I have found a problem I can reproduce but not sure how to repair.

I have the car dock, smart dock, HD dock and webtop adapter.
The car dock and smart dock only have USB physical connectoins.

Out of the box, all of my BIONIC devices have worked. I am currently on my 3rd device.

I have rooted my devices and the docks still work. By work, i mean when I insert the bionic, i am prompted to launch one of the smart dock apps (or car dock mode starts automatically)
Each time my devices have stopped working, VZW was kind enough to replace the device.

The problem always happens after I restore some of my apps using titanium backup. I am not sure which apps, I have tried restoring in different groups. The only apps I use that require root are Root explorer, Rom manager, Boot strapper, titanium backup and Cisco AnyConnect (And i suspect it is the cisco any connect program)
Uninstalling all applications does not restore the functionality

Restoring a full image using RSD does not fix the issue.

Testing my device and dock at VZW store show it is my device.

I am convinced there are some files not modified when doing an image restore using RSD. Can anyone tell me which files are not changed? fstab for example, is not always replaced (I know because I did the SD card, internal memory switch mod)

Is there any diagnostics I can use? This is more an annoyance than anything (since the dock mod allows me to launch any dock program with an HDMI connection)

So again, what files are not replaced when you do an image restore with RSD (and again, if you say there are none, i can give you a list i have figured out already just via time stamps)

Thanks!


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Can we get the list of things not restored by the FXZ?


----------



## azwildfire (Sep 2, 2011)

That is the question I was asking.
By updating the time stamp on several files and then FXZing i have manually been reviewing files (my linux skills don't exist) but this has just been a manual process using root explorer.


----------



## NinjaTivo (Oct 24, 2011)

Not sure about all the files that aren't fixed but I do know that your boot image (kernel) and radio files will never go back to stock.


----------



## woostyle (Jan 29, 2013)

I have managed to do the same thing to my 2 Bionic devices! It seems like it stopped working after installing a JB Rom. Even after FXZ'ing the devices I still can't get them to recognize the docks!

Is there a solution out there?


----------

